

Let Us Prove PG Wrong - npguy

"We'll bet a seed round you can't make something popular that we can't figure out how to make money from." - do you know of any examples that would invalidate this, even if the "we" were not YC?
======
shanelja
A free application service where people complain about how much they hate any
form of advertisements, which doesn't store cookies, session or any form of
data and in fact the only database fields are: (thread{id, title, text}) and
(comment{id, text})

------
taligent
Depends how you define "make money from". If you mean revenue then there
probably isn't an example. If you mean profits then there I am sure there are
plenty.

You only have to look at the movie industry. Plenty of popular movies that
weren't profitable.

~~~
npguy
I am sure he meant profits

